# Is Lelit Mara X an overkill for espresso newbie?



## pingpong (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi All,

i am exploring to start my espresso journey with Lelit Mara X and maybe DF64 grinder. i am ready to pull the trigger on the Mara X, the only thing bugging me is will the Mara X be an overkill for a newbie?

appreciate any inputs / advices.

Thank you.

Rgds


----------



## WildPath Dave (May 3, 2021)

I'm not a complete newbie but have been wondering the same thing, watching with interest...


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

I got the marax as my first espresso machine. It is simple to use, easy maintenance and there are lots of online sources to help you on your journey (I'm sure you've already had look) and obviously there is heaps of help on this forum. If you pair it with a good grinder and good beans you will not be disappointed, though as everything it is learning process. If you are prepared to learn and give a little time and effort you'll be repaid in kind. I am more than happy with my purchase and enjoying my journey. Though I'm now itching for the flow control kit 😂


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

pingpong said:


> i am exploring to start my espresso journey with Lelit Mara X and maybe DF64 grinder. i am ready to pull the trigger on the Mara X, the only thing bugging me is will the Mara X be an overkill for a newbie?
> 
> appreciate any inputs / advices.





WildPath Dave said:


> I'm not a complete newbie but have been wondering the same thing, watching with interest...


 It depends on what you mean. If you mean if you can spend less to see if you like the hobby, then yes - you probably can (how much less depends on what you want and what is important to you).

If you mean to ask if Mara X is harder to use than other machines, then I don't think it is. With any machine you need to learn how it works, how to get the best out of it and how to maintain it. Different machines will vary slightly in workflow/maintenance, and Mara X isn't easier or harder than other machines imo.

What grinder do you plan to pair with it? How many consecutive drinks will you make (and how important is milk for you?). Mara X is very good for a one/two coffee drinkers household. If you want to regularly make many consecutive drinks, then a double boiler machine might be better.


----------



## dreadlock (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm a few weeks into owning and using a Marax and a Specialita,

My previous setup was a 25 year old Krups thermoblock-type machine and a cheapo blade grinder, so quite an upgrade

The difference is night and day. I used to have Nescafe just with milk but always added a spoon of sugar to my "proper" coffee. Now I drink mainly from the Marax and never add sugar, whether I'm drinking expresso or milk-based.

I am experimenting with different beans, but my old go-to was Taylors Italian beans, and the taste of them with the Marax is so much better, notwithstanding they are half the price of the fancy (admittedly better) online specialist beans.

I think you do need to have a care and pride of ownership thing going on, though. There is a fair bit of cleaning and maintenance associated with running this kit. Personally I feel a bit like Fred Dibnah polishing his traction engine, but it won't be for everybody, particularly if they have a "modern busy lifestyle", something I try strenuously to avoid.

One last point. In my experience the Marax only takes about 12 minutes to boot up from (off overnight) cold and have all lights on ready to go. This is about half the commonly quoted time...


----------



## pingpong (Apr 24, 2021)

thank you all for your comments and inputs.

i bite the bullet and went ahead with Lelit Mara X and DF64 grinders.... now shopping for accessories...

Cheers.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

dreadlock said:


> One last point. In my experience the Marax only takes about 12 minutes to boot up from (off overnight) cold and have all lights on ready to go. This is about half the commonly quoted time...


 The lights go off when the PID in the boiler or HX reaches temperature, but that doesn't mean that the *group* is up to brew (and stable) temperature, which is the important thing because this is where your brewing happens. The E-61 is a heavy piece of metal designed to keep a stable temperature. It heats up from the hot water circulating in it, but it takes time. If you start brewing on Mara X 12 minutes after you turned the machine on, you will have hot water through cold metal in the group, resulting in unknown (and too cold) brewing temperature. Lelit says it takes 24 minutes to reach stable temperature in the group. They would love to say the machine is ready in 12 minutes, but sadly this wouldn't be true.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

As the happy owner of a Mara X for the past year, my non-enthusiast wife and I can attest to both the ease of use in producing a really decent, consistent espresso without the benefit of years of experience.

Add the pleasure of owning a well designed and built machine that I cannot foresee upgrading for reasons of quality in the cup.......obviously we can always find another "reason" to upgrade though, lol!


----------

